# Living large in bankruptcy



## jimdoc (Jul 20, 2010)

How wrong is this?

http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2010/07/19/living-large-in-bankruptcy/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 20, 2010)

He will get his one day. 

The bigger they are the harder they fall.


----------



## butcher (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep I hear its pretty warm in Hell, maybe he can verify that by giving us a weather report?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 21, 2010)

We cant be naive. They know how to do it and they will be doing it. There was only one Maddoff who is in prison and thousand others like him are still in Bahamas on the beach... And dont forget that if he will be sorry for what he did on his final day, he will not go to hell...


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 21, 2010)

butcher said:


> Yep I hear its pretty warm in Hell, maybe he can verify that by giving us a weather report?


This time of year Hell should have quite nice weather but sometimes it freezes over.






/Göran


----------

